# Dual Core 2 Duo und Gentoo zu früh?

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

mich würde eure Meinung interessieren. Ist es für ein Gentoo-System mit einem Dual Core 2 Duo zu früh? Ich habe in ettlichen Foren nachgesehen welches Stage und welche CFLAGS ich benutzen soll. Habe allerdings nichts hilfreiches finden können! Wäre auch für Infos sehr dankbar!

LG

Scup

----------

## anime-otaku

zu CFlags: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

Ansonsten ist nur zu sagen, dass gerade für das kompilieren dual core natürlich sehr hilfreich ist, da es Aufgaben auf mehrere Prozessoren verteilt. Außerdem plant Intel/AMD schon quad core cpus. (Intel anfang nächstes Jahr)

Nach meiner persönliche Meinung sind 2 oder 4 Kern Prozesoren die Zukunft, aber mehr macht wenig Sinn.

----------

## SkaaliaN

da steht aber auch nichts dazu welche "livecd", bzw. Stage man nehmen sollte!? :-/

----------

## anime-otaku

die standard live cd....da die prozessorarchtiktur ja diesselbe ist, nur die anzahl sich geï¿½ndert hat.

Daher muss man nur im Kernel die Anzahl der Prozessoren angeben und in der make.conf bei MAKEOPTS="-jX" (X= Faustregel:Prozessoren+1) Ã¤ndern. Ansonsten Ã¤ndert sich rein garnichts.

----------

## SkaaliaN

also die normale x86?? in diversen Foren stand was von amd64  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Scup wrote:*   

> also die normale x86?? in diversen Foren stand was von amd64 

 Kommt drauf an, ob du ein 32 oder ein 64-Bit System bauen willst. Für 32 die x86 und für 64 die amd64.

----------

## anime-otaku

bzw. gibt es auch intels 64 bit version...also aufpassen

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ...mich würde eure Meinung interessieren...

 

Meinungsumfrage, verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

@Scup, irgendwie landen Deine Umfragen immer im falschen Forum.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3622884.html#3622884

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> ... geï¿½ndert ... Ã¤ndern ... Ã¤ndert ...

 

@anime-otaku, Posts bitte in ISO-8859-1 verfassen, siehe Forenregeln.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> bzw. gibt es auch intels 64 bit version...also aufpassen

 

genau das meinte ich!  :Wink: 

PS: @ Slick: Ich werde dran arbeiten  :Wink: 

----------

## anime-otaku

dafÃ¼r ist ia64 da :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IA64

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ist nun nur die Frage, ob es sich lohnt ein 64 Bit System zu nutzen, oder ob man die normale x86 Struktur nimmt. UND: mit mtune oder ohne mtune CFLAG.

----------

## anime-otaku

Auszug aus dem Link von oben(SafeCFlags):

 *Quote:*   

>  Pentium D 8xx / 9xx
> 
> vendor_id : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family : 15
> ...

 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also wäre für mein 32bit System folgendes am besten:

 (for a strictly 32-bit environment).

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

Richtig???

----------

## anime-otaku

Ja...nocona heißt der Kern der hier benutzt wird.

----------

## xraver

Verstehe deine Frage nicht!

Wo liegt das Problem?

Ich habe ne Dual Core CPU drinn und die werkelt super - obwohl mir nen Duo Core 2 lieber gewesen wäre.

Compiliert habe ich von Stage1 aus mit diesen CFLAGS;

```
CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -frename-registers"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}  -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

# für verbesserungen bin natürlich zu haben ;)
```

----------

## SkaaliaN

Mh...weil auf der Wikiseite stehen ja andere CFLAGS. Ich will halt nur vermeiden das ich nur die halbe Leistung habe. Welche LiveCD hattest du denn damals benutzt?

LG

Scup

----------

## xraver

Im Kernel SMP aktivieren und in der make.conf

```
MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

eintragen.

----------

## astaecker

Die Core Architektur ist eine neue Architektur und damit eben kein Pentium4 oder auch kein Pentium-M. Der Core Duo kommt dem Pentium-M noch sehr nahe, aber der Core 2 Duo ist schon wieder etwas mehr anders.

Im Moment bietet weder der Kernel noch GCC eine explizite Core Duo Unterstützung. Die wird aber kommen. Vom Kernel habe ich noch nichts gelesen, aber beim GCC wird es wohl aber Version 4.3 ein eigenes march geben.

Im Moment wird man halt noch nicht die volle Power bekommen (aber dafür ist es dann in 1-2 Monaten wie ein kostenloses Prozessor-Upgrade  :Smile: .

Nun, von dem was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, sollte man für x86

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

und für x86_64

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

verwenden.

Welche Prozessor-Familie man im Kernel auswählen soll, keine Ahnung. Dazu konnte ich nichts finden. Aber sowohl Pentium-4 als auch Pentium-M sollen wohl funktionieren. Fragt sich nur, wie gut.

----------

## Anarcho

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Im Moment wird man halt noch nicht die volle Power bekommen (aber dafür ist es dann in 1-2 Monaten wie ein kostenloses Prozessor-Upgrade .

 

Naja, es ist dann ein Upgrade von 1%....mehr macht das sicher nicht aus.

@Scup:

Live-CD: entweder x86 oder amd64, jenachdem welches System du später haben willst. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu entscheiden.

Stage: genauso

CFLAGS: siehe Vorposter

KERNEL: SMP auf 2

make.conf: MAKEOPTS="-j4"

Das wars schon.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *arlsair wrote:*   Im Moment wird man halt noch nicht die volle Power bekommen (aber dafür ist es dann in 1-2 Monaten wie ein kostenloses Prozessor-Upgrade . 
> 
> Naja, es ist dann ein Upgrade von 1%....mehr macht das sicher nicht aus.
> 
> @Scup:
> ...

 

Danke. Aber wieso MAKEOPTS="-j4" ?? Ist nicht normal immer die Einstellung -> CPU+1 ? Ich muss mal wegen meinem Board gucken. Das hat vom CD-Kernel gar keine Unterstützung (UDEV startet ewig und dann hat der nachher nur das CDROM-Laufwerk. CDROM ist an IDE angeschlossen und die Platten an S-ATA.

LG

Scup

----------

## Anarcho

Ich persönlich nehme immer CPUs*2. Bei IO-lastigen Operationen macht sich das durchaus bemerkbar.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich persönlich nehme immer CPUs*2. Bei IO-lastigen Operationen macht sich das durchaus bemerkbar.

 

Dann werde ich das auch mal an meinem AMD64 3000+ testen! Danke für den Tip!

LG

Scup

----------

## fangorn

Ich werde demnächst eine für Athlon 64 X2 kompilierte Installation von Gentoo auf einem Core 2 Duo System einsetzen (die alte Hardware ist nach so langer Zeit einfach nicht mehr lieferbar  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Ich erwarte außer dem neu gebauten Kernel keine größeren Probleme. Immerhin konnte Intel dank Patentaustauschabkommen mit AMD die originale Architekturspezifikation von AMD übernehmen. Neue Pakete werde ich allerdings dann doch für nocona übersetzen.

----------

## franzf

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Ich persönlich nehme immer CPUs*2. Bei IO-lastigen Operationen macht sich das durchaus bemerkbar. 
> 
> Dann werde ich das auch mal an meinem AMD64 3000+ testen! Danke für den Tip!

 

 :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

Aber viel Unterschied wird das nicht machen...

```

1 + 1 = 2

1 * 2 = 2

```

Du siehst, es wird keinen Unterschied machen  :Wink:  (Außer es gab mal einen X2 3000+  :Razz: )

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ChrisJumper

Bei dieser Duo Core Werbung hab ich mich sofort gefragt ob ein Prozessor mit 2 oder mehr Kernen dieselbe Einstellungen benötigt wie ein Mainboard mit 2 oder mehr Prozzessoren. (Wenn auf dem Mainboard natürlich keine Multicore CPUs sind.)

Also kann man grob sagen das Multicore und Multicpu dieselben Einstellungen benutzen und es dafür keine Sonderlösungen (Parameter) in die make.conf Datei gibt?

Wobei mich auch noch interessieren würde, was mehr Leistung bringt: Multicore oder Multicpu.. denn die Multicore-CPUs bringen doch keinen eigenen flotten Lvl1 cache mit oder?

----------

## fangorn

Meines Wissens sind die L1 caches sowohl bei Intel wie bei AMD getrennt. Intel hat einen gemeinsamen L2, AMD hat wirklich zwei unabhängige cores auf einem DIE  zusammengesetzt, also auch getrennte L2. Für beide Konzepte lassen sich Beispiele konstruieren, wo das Design im Vorteil ist, was zumindest Intel auch schon getan hat  :Wink: 

----------

## Thargor

Doch, einen L1 Cache hat jeder Core einzeln.

Der L2 Cache ist dann glaub ich bei Intel gemeinsam für beide und bei AMD getrennt (oder andersrum, keine Ahnung  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Bei dieser Duo Core Werbung hab ich mich sofort gefragt ob ein Prozessor mit 2 oder mehr Kernen dieselbe Einstellungen benötigt wie ein Mainboard mit 2 oder mehr Prozzessoren. (Wenn auf dem Mainboard natürlich keine Multicore CPUs sind.)
> 
> Also kann man grob sagen das Multicore und Multicpu dieselben Einstellungen benutzen und es dafür keine Sonderlösungen (Parameter) in die make.conf Datei gibt?
> 
> Wobei mich auch noch interessieren würde, was mehr Leistung bringt: Multicore oder Multicpu.. denn die Multicore-CPUs bringen doch keinen eigenen flotten Lvl1 cache mit oder?

 

äh wie kommst du darauf, das multicore cpus keinen eigenen Lvl1 cache hätten? beide kerne haben einen level1 cache der nur 64kb(32kb daten + 32kb instruktionen) groß ist. Ich denke was du meinst den level2 cache, welche beim core-duo 2MB groß ist aber von beiden verwendet wird.

Bei den dualcore cpu X2 von AMD sieht das etwas anders aus, da hat jeder kern seinen eigenen levbel1 und level2 cache.

----------

## xraver

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der L2 Cache ist dann glaub ich bei Intel gemeinsam für beide und bei AMD getrennt (oder andersrum, keine Ahnung  )

 

Hab hier 2MB L2-Cache - denk mal die sind für beide Cores.

----------

